# Need a Cobia Tower (no controls)



## Parker32 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm in the market for a tower. I live in the Fort Walton - Destin area and hope to either find one used or someone to build new. I can go to Pensacola or beyond if necessary but hauling the boat too far would be a little difficult.

Please PM or post here with any info.

Thanks, Parker


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Tim builds towers also.

Baywatch Arms & Accessories
40 West Nine Mile Road #7
Pensacola, Florida 32534
[email protected]
http://www.baywatcharms.com
(850) 471-2055/fax 2057
(850) 393-9995


----------



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

give us a call to see what we can do for you..
B&D Welding and Fabrication Solutions
850-221-3422


----------



## Oceantater (Jun 23, 2009)

i have a used folding cobia tower on 26' cat. will sell tower. sent PM.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm in the market for one also, breeze fab has given me the best quote by hundreds of dollars. I'd give him a call or pm on here.


----------

